# Cannot download latest version of Kindle for PC ( different issue from Hudson )



## bluwulf (Feb 1, 2014)

So my laptop had to have to it's drive wiped clean and a system restore done.  When I got the laptop back, I had a kindle pc icon on the desktop and when I clicked on it I got an error.  So I deleted it.  I tried to download Kindle PC for windows 8 and I get a message that Kindle is already installed on my laptop.  

I tried going into control panel and remove whatever is left of Kindle and I can't find it.  

I'm going to be switching to Mac soon but in the meantime, I wanted to read some of my books.

Any ideas?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bluwulf,

did you try downloading the Windows Kindle for PC that I linked to in Hudson's thread?  That's for Win 7, but I was able to install it fine on my Windows 8 PC, even though I also have the Win 8 version installed.

I confess, even though I have a Win 8 computer, I haven't fiddled with the innards much.  Perhaps Jeff will stop by.  He's as pretty knowledgeable.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy's idea is the place to start. Try installing the earlier version;

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=kcp_pc_ln_ar?docId=1000426311

If that fails you'll have to manually remove any references to the Kindle from your registry.


----------



## bluwulf (Feb 1, 2014)

I tried the links and I get "kindle for pc cannot install because of insufficient access to your file system"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff--

does that sound like bluwulf doesn't have administrative privileges?

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jeff--
> 
> does that sound like bluwulf doesn't have administrative privileges?
> 
> Betsy


Yes. She should download the installer, right click on the DL and run it as an administrator, entering a password if propted.


----------



## bluwulf (Feb 1, 2014)

Hmm ok I will try that


----------



## bluwulf (Feb 1, 2014)

Yaaay!  I did it and it worked !  Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great!

Thanks for letting us know!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Yay!


----------

